
Twitter allowing obvious scams being promoted - soneca
http://imgur.com/puCsgh7
======
soneca
It is the second I see today. I am guessing the modus operandi is that the
scammers hack a verified account, change the name to Elon Musk and promote a
tweet saying it is giving away 10,000 bitcoins.

From what I see in some replies, they ask the victim to give then 0.5 bitcoin
promising to give 5 btc back.

They use some other hacked verified accounts (with name unchanged), to reply
the tweet stating that it worked for them

~~~
mtmail
And it might be temporarily because when I view
[https://twitter.com/farahmenswear/](https://twitter.com/farahmenswear/) now
the name is unchanged, no profile picture. Seven hours ago several Musk/Tesla
related photos got posted which would be unusual for a fashion brand and
doesn't fit their other tweets.

------
2upmedia
This is actually a problem across multiple social networks. On Facebook and
Instagram there's been a lot of scams recently with people selling stuff way
below retail. They're complete scams. I reported it to Facebook through their
mobile UI and they didn't really investigate it.

------
andymoe
Yeah I flag these constantly. Been going on for a good year at least.

